# The smallest and largest kibble pieces?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

What its the smallest and largest kibble pieces you have seen?

I haven't seen too many large ones, but the smallest one I have seen its propac small breed puppy in a dog show a rep gave me some sample bags see how small the size is, it reminds me of fish food for betas.

Compare size:
propac (left) EB primitive natural (middle) kirland chicken adult (right)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Smallest: Evo Small Bites
Biggest: Hmm, not sure. California Natural is pretty big. some science diet formulas are HUGE too.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow that small piece really does look like a fish pellet! Most of the food I've seen has been around the same size, but I've only ever had medium sized dogs so I've never really gotten a look at small breed or large breed formulas.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Largest I've seen is one from Royal Canin. Smallest is Nutro Mini.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Like malluver said the Royal Canin, their gsd adult pieces are huge star shaped.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Porphyria, welcome to the forum. I recognize you from 4theloveofsighthounds .

I've never fed dog kibble, but the biggest one I've seen was from a beagle we dogsat for a weekend who ate Science diet. It was huge!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

The biggest kibble I've ever seen, was from cat-food, an open bag found at work. It was Science Diet (eww) and the kibbles were literally the size of my thumb nail.
The smallest kibble I've seen has to be Wellness small breed puppy, teeny tiny triangular bits.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

The smallest I've seen was EVO cat food (which I imagine has a similar size to the dog small bites). I'm not sure about the biggest...maybe Science Diet?


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Porphyria, welcome to the forum. I recognize you from 4theloveofsighthounds .


Thank you! Nice to "see" a familiar "face" here!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Smallest I've seen is Fromm....it's like rabbit food. 
I was surprised how tiny it is.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The biggest I've seen, (not that I've had much experience with many brands of kibble), is Hills Prescription Canine t/d. Each kibble is a good 1-1/4" square. The vet gave me a sample and recommended I switch Mollie to it after Mol broke her tooth.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

The smallest I've seen is Merrick Before Grain; the kibble pieces are like little pellets!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've fed a lot of brands and the smallest I've ever seen is Fromm's Surf & Turf. It can be somewhat helpful for older dogs.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Interesting, we don't have the other foods here but now I want to poke those bags of SD :thumb:

I remember last year when Pompadour was still a young puppy I went to a petstore and they had a huge bag of SD large breed in the floor and we were walking near it.

Pompadour saw it and he went to try to rip the bag wit his tiny teeth :tongue1: there he was crying and trying to open the bag, LOL :biggrin1: but he ate all his food in that morning he just wanted more.

I took him off from the bag it was impossible for him to open it , at least he is just a small dog or else I would had to pay the bag :yuck:

In other occasion he tryied to pee a bag of alpo, LOL :rofl:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Smallest I've come across was Evo small bites. No clue on large sizes.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I fed my mom's dogs today and noticed that Blue Buffalo's senior formula is really small, and the "life source bits" in it are tiny.


----------

